# Jagged Alliance: Back in Action im Test von PC Games - Enttäuschend, selbst für Fans



## Peter Bathge (6. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jagged Alliance: Back in Action im Test von PC Games - Enttäuschend, selbst für Fans* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jagged Alliance: Back in Action im Test von PC Games - Enttäuschend, selbst für Fans


----------



## DrProof (6. Februar 2012)

Weiter JA2 spielen... 
Wo es doch jetzt ziemlich Schade ist, da die GC präsentation von JA : BiA ziemlich gut war und dort noch nicht dieses "urgs" kaputt gepatchte Interface zum Einsatz kam. Es gab auch noch bedeutend bessere 2D Söldnerbilder und nicht alles in diesem lieblosen 3D... 
Man kann halt ein gutes Spiel auch kaputt entwickeln... Anstatt es mit Würde zu behandeln...
In dem Sinne beginne ich wie ich angefangen habe:
"weiter JA2 spielen..."


----------



## NetrunnerZER0 (6. Februar 2012)

Hi, also die Demo, fande ich von den Kämpfen super (mehr kann man ja auch nicht machen). Sie sind taktisch und anspruchsvoll. Anschleichen, schiesen abhauen mit 4 Söldnern gleichzeitig ja das hat echt was. Man muss sich natürlich erstmal an die Steuerung gewöhnen aber man kann wieder lustig aufräumen. Schade finde ich: 
- Menüs sind sehr lieblos
- Man kann nur ein Zubehör an der Waffe ausrüsten, wäre cool wenn man wieder so wie früher, Laserpointer, Schalldämpfer, Optik, Standbein usw dran basteln könnte um noch individueller zu sein.
- Die Gesichter sind extrem lieblos
- dass man den eigenen Söldner nicht mehr zusammenstellen kann finde ich furchtbar, der Psycholigietest war immer geil 
- und dass man nicht sowas neues wie Specialmoves mit einbaut. Also z.B. spring aus dem Rennen in die Deckung oder spring vom Dach auf den Gegner und mach ihn mim Messer platt 
Aber bestellt habe ich es mir dennoch in der Hoffung, dass man da sinnig nach Patched


----------



## Seemannsgarn (6. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bisher nur die Demo gespielt, aber die hat Laune gemacht. Bis auf den Fog of War fehlt mir nix, nur die Bedienung darf gern noch nachgepatched werden (Nachladen von Inventarwaffen, tauschen von Items zwischen Söldnern) Plan & Go fand ich nach gewisser Eingewöhnungszeit besser als die Originalsteuerung...


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (6. Februar 2012)

Also ich fand die Demo ganz jut, klar sagt das erstmal nixs über das ganze Game aus. Aber für 35€ oder für ein paar Euronen weniger werd ich es mir wohl kaufen.
Das Plan&Go-System läuft auf jeden Fall besser als erwartet, macht sogar etwas mehr spaß als in Teil 2, denn das Pausiren läuft ganz einfach von der Hand.
Das mit der Char.erstellung ist schon enttäuschend aber dafür kann man ja Leveln und man merkt schnell die unterschiede.
Das man seine Waffe nur mit einem Item erweitern kann ist mehr als ärgerlich.

Aber im großen und ganzen, schonmal besser als der Online-Ableger, denn der konnte mich nicht so begeistern.


----------



## Chriss8185 (6. Februar 2012)

ich fand die demo auch nice und das spiel auch ich kaufe mir das auch so


----------



## autumnSkies (6. Februar 2012)

Kann die Kritikpunkte anhand der gespielten Demo nachvollziehen, eine Wertung von 66% jedoch nicht.

Allerdings hoffe ich gewaltig, dass an der Retail noch etwas gefeilt wurde. Wenn nicht, dann hoffe ich um so mehr, dass es halbwegs Mod-kompatibel ist und eingefleischte Fans (von denen es genug gibt) die Sache rund machen. 

Vorbestellt ist es, denn spielen will ich es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## AjantisII (6. Februar 2012)

Ich fand die Demo ok.
Aber das die KI auch im fertigen Spiel so schlecht ist und der Schwierigkeritsgrad steil nach unten geht da man in Geld schwimmt macht mich skeptisch.
Werd wohl ein paar Monate(hier wohl nur Wochen) warten bis man das Ganze für wenig Euro hinterher geworfen bekommt.


----------



## Dangerdef (6. Februar 2012)

66 % ist doch arg wenig.Bin gespannt auf meinen eigenen Eindruck zur Vollversion.
Meist ist mein eigener Eindruck dann doch etwas besser gewesen.
Ich werde das Spiel auf alle Fälle auch kaufen, die Demo reicht mir da als Ersteindruck.

Das man sein "alter Ego" nicht mit einbringen kann finde ich aber auch schade !
Und eigentlich hätte ich schon gerne die Wahl auch rundenbasiert zu spielen.
Mir lag das in JA2 doch eher.

Hoffe auch auf die Modding-Community und die Bereitstellung von Tools dazu.


----------



## keihigh (6. Februar 2012)

66% ist viel zu viel für so einen schrott im jahre 2012!! Hallo, wacht mal auf!!
ein schlechtes Produkt kaufen um dan zu hoffen das MODER es besser machen??
NICHT KAUFEN IsT DAS EINzIGE ARGUMENT!!!


----------



## wurzn (6. Februar 2012)

Schade, war aber abzusehn. Und da ich in der j.a. online beta 250 gold in einer woche verbraucht hab (war sogar spaarsam), wird wohl teil 2 herhalten müssen.


----------



## Angeldust (6. Februar 2012)

keihigh schrieb:


> 66% ist viel zu viel für so einen schrott im jahre 2012!! Hallo, wacht mal auf!!
> ein schlechtes Produkt kaufen um dan zu hoffen das MODER es besser machen??
> NICHT KAUFEN IsT DAS EINzIGE ARGUMENT!!!


 
Besuch doch bitte nochmal die Schule oder besser gleich den Kindergarten... ist bitter nötig


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Februar 2012)

Kleine Info im Zuge der Transparenz: Der ursprüngliche Text wurde mittlerweile ausgetauscht, mittlerweile gibt es eine ausführlichere Version des Tests im Artikel. Grund war ein kleine Verwechslung


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Februar 2012)

Eine Wertung, die den JA2 Fans aus der Seele spricht und - nach meiner Meinung - auch völlig gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Dangerdef (6. Februar 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Eine Wertung, die den JA2 Fans aus der Seele spricht und - nach meiner Meinung - auch völlig gerechtfertigt ist.


Wobei du Dir mangels Release der Vollversion wohl kaum schon eine ehrliche Meinung bilden konntest ?


----------



## deusex (6. Februar 2012)

Es ist sicherlich nicht die beste Umsetzung, aber...

"Um Gegenstände wie Verbandskästen oder Brechstangen einzusetzen, sind viel zu viele Klicks nötig."
Mich stört es weniger wenn ich:
1. Klick: Inventar öffnen
2. Klick: Verbandskasten anlegen (rechte Maustaste - wird direkt angelegt ohne langes ziehen)
3. Klick: Inventar schließen
4. Klick: Verbandskasten wählen
5. Klick: Verletzten verarzten

Außerdem hat man 3 aktive Slots:
1 für Waffe / 1 für Magazine / 1 für sonstiges z.B. Verbandskasten.
somit ist der Verbandskasten normal eh schon ausgerüstet, da kein Arzt zugleich noch einen Werkzeugkasten oder sonstiges benötigt, da eigentlich keiner alles beherscht.

Somit muss man eigentlich nur Verbandskasten wählen und dann auf den entsprechenden Söldner klicken.

Zum reparieren von Dingen:
Man muss sagen, dies war im Vorgänger sicherlich etwas besser gelöst.
Dennoch ist es für mich kein Beinbruch, dafür ein paar klicks zu machen.

1. Klick: Inventar öffnen
2. Klick: rechtsklick auf zu reparierendes Item (wird angelegt)
3. Klick: Inventar schliessen 

Sollte man nun bei mehreren Söldnern Items reparieren müssen, ändert es sich soweit (also 3. + 4. Klick pro weiteren Söldner):

1. Klick: Inventar öffnen
2. Klick: rechtsklick auf zu reparierendes Item (wird angelegt)

3. Klick: nächsten Söldner anwählen
4. Klick: rechtsklick auf zu reparierendes Item (wird angelegt)

5. Klick: Inventar schliessen.

Danach wählt man nur den Reparateur aus, klickt auf den WErkzeugkasten und dann auf die jeweiligen Söldner, somit wird das Item das die Söldner in der Hand haben repariert.

Um auf den gennanten Punkt von dem Test zu kommen:
"die Reparatur mehrerer Waffen verschiedener Söldner artet in eine unerfreuliche Klickorgie aus"
Reparateur auswählen -> Pause ein -> klick auf jeden Söldner mit "kaputter Waffe" ->Pause aus, nun repariert der Reparateur alle angelegten Waffen der Söldner ohne einen weiteren Klick oder umständliche Itemtauschs durchführen zu müssen.


----------



## Aithir (6. Februar 2012)

Müßte es nicht eigentlich heißen: "Enttäuschend, selbst für Neulinge". Daß diese Umsetzung das Original nicht übertreffen kann, war doch schon lange klar, immerhin fehlt
dem Spiel alles, was JA ausmacht.

Wenn BitComposer wirklich hätte es etwas ändern wollen, dann vielleicht die Möglichkeit in die Ego-Perspektive zu schalten einzubauen, war bei Incubation immer ganz nett, oder die RPG-Elemente auszubauen.

Die Neuauflage von Panzergeneral scheint doch trotz eines gewissen Anspruchs auch nicht gefloppt zu sein, also scheint das Interesse an Kämpfen in Runden auch noch nicht gestorben zu sein.


----------



## KaterFreggel (6. Februar 2012)

"In den zahlreichen Wüstenregionen von Arulco herrscht dagegen optische Eintönigkeit."

Wer sowas schreibt, hat noch nie live ne Wüste gesehen, denn ein Mensch der weiss wovon er da spricht, weiss auch das er Eintönigkeit in einer Wüstenlandschaft nicht als Kritik ansetzen kann.


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Februar 2012)

Dangerdef schrieb:


> Wobei du Dir mangels Release der Vollversion wohl kaum schon eine ehrliche Meinung bilden konntest ?


 
Ich muss mir doch ein Spiel nicht kaufen um mir eine Meinung darüber zu bilden? Dann wären ja Artikel, Demos etc. völlig zwecklos.
Die Entwicklung von BIA habe ich seit der Ankündigung verfolgt und die Demo ausgiebig getestet. Da das Spielprinzip ja eigentlich immer gleich ist, kann man sich anhand der Demo schon ein sehr genaues Bild des Spiels bilden. Dazu noch ein paar Previews, Testartikel und sonstiges lesen und tadaa - meine Meinung steht und ich bin völlig davon überzeugt, dass die Vollversion diese nicht mehr ändern kann.


----------



## Mothman (6. Februar 2012)

Ich kann auch nur anhand der Demo urteilen. Aber daran gemessen, finde ich den Test von Peter sehr zutreffend. 
Die Demo hat mir so wenig Spaß bereitet, dass ich sogar eine noch niedrige Wertung erwartet hätte. Beziehungsweise hätte ich mich nicht darüber gewundert. 



> Müßte es nicht eigentlich heißen: "Enttäuschend, selbst für Neulinge". Daß diese Umsetzung das Original nicht übertreffen kann, war doch schon lange klar, immerhin fehlt
> dem Spiel alles, was JA ausmacht.


Seh ich auch so.


----------



## Mellsei (6. Februar 2012)

Hmm.. ich habe die Demo angefangen zu Spielen doch der *Spaßfaktor* war ziehmlich im keller .. sollte ich vllt zu nem älteren JA greifen ?? 
Imerhin sprechen hier vel davon das die anderen Spiele der JA Reihe besser waren .. hmm ..kann mir da jemand helfen ?.


----------



## Michaelthorton (6. Februar 2012)

In der Demo stand mein Chrarakter genau neben dem Feind.
Ich wähle den Feind aus und was steht da ?
"TREFFER UNMÖGLICH"
???WTF???


----------



## Emke (6. Februar 2012)

Jagged Alliance 2 ist und bleibt einfach das beste Game der Reihe...


----------



## uglygames (6. Februar 2012)

Die demo hat gezeigt, das spiel wird dreck...sorry für die Ausdrucksweise aber alleine die Steuerung...
Mit alt rotiert man und nur mit alt, mit wasd und dem mausrade bewegt man das Bild, in der Regel sollte die maus das können, selbst bei xcom was aus den 90ern ist, geht das besser.
Dann die dummen söldner, ich gebe den befehl zur Deckung, das tun sie aber dass reaktionsvermögen ist lächerlich.
auch macht es in keinsterweise spass.
Nach der demo habe ich erstmal JA2 rausgekramt, installiert und gezockt und siehe da, man fühlt sich gleich wohler...
selbst die ganze ufo aftermath, afterlight und wie sie alle heißen machen es hundertmal besser als JA Back in action...so ein verhunztes spiel, es hat in keinsterweise spass gemacht.
Schade...


----------



## alu355 (6. Februar 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Hmm.. ich habe die Demo angefangen zu Spielen doch der *Spaßfaktor* war ziehmlich im keller .. sollte ich vllt zu nem älteren JA greifen ??
> Imerhin sprechen hier vel davon das die anderen Spiele der JA Reihe besser waren .. hmm ..kann mir da jemand helfen ?.



Gut, dann gebe ich meinen persönlichen Senf dazu:
Definitiv die älteren JAs spielen, vor allem da Back in Action genau die gleiche Story hat wie JA2.
AUSGENOMMEN: 
- Du kommst absolut nicht mit rundenbasiertem Gameplay klar.
- Altbackene Grafik ist für dich der Horror
Ansonsten wüßte ich nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte.

Ich persönlich hätte es sofort gekauft, wenn ich dementsprechend wieder eine gute Beziehung zu meinen Söldnern aus den alten Teilen aufbauen hätte können und es eine neue Story oder eine Fortsetzung der Geschichte gäbe.
So werde ich wohl warten bis ich es bei Steam für 10 Euro oder drunter erstehen kann, vielleicht sind bis dahin die gröbsten Schnitzer aus dem Spiel verschwunden.


----------



## billy336 (6. Februar 2012)

hab die demo gespielt und fand sie dreck. das flair von jagged alliance 2 ist absolut flöten gegangen und ne wertung von 66% und minus geht völlig klar in meinen augen. werds mir auf gar keinen fall kaufen und hoffe, dass bald einen würdigen nachfolger zu ja2 geben wird auch wenn ich kaum noch an eine auferstehung mehr glaube...


----------



## PhaDlaDy (6. Februar 2012)

DAS ist eine Vergewaltigung von Jagges Alliance!

Das ist Hired Guns 2 aber kein Jagged Alliance.

66er Wertung trifft vollkommen ins schwarze.


----------



## Lahay (6. Februar 2012)

Mir hat die Demo schon mal Spaß gemacht.
Ist aber eine ganz schöne Umstellung zu den alten Spielen.
  Bin am Anfang gar nicht klargekommen.
  Aber dieses Video bei YouTube hat mir sehr geholfen:
Let's Play Jagged Alliance: Back in Action -DEMO- #4 [Deutsch] - Demoeinsatz wir kommen! - YouTube


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Februar 2012)

uglygames schrieb:


> Dann die dummen söldner, ich gebe den befehl zur Deckung, das tun sie aber dass reaktionsvermögen ist lächerlich.


 Es gibt ein Attribut(Beweglichkeit?), dass die Reaktionszeit auf die Befehle bestimmt. Finde ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Mothman (7. Februar 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Attribut(Beweglichkeit?), dass die Reaktionszeit auf die Befehle bestimmt. Finde ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht.


Also früher gab es imo "Agilität" , welche bestimmt hat, wie weit sich der Söldner pro Runde bewegen kann (und wie schnell). 
Reaktionszeit einzubauen finde ich sinnlos. Das verärgert doch den Spieler nur. Weiß man denn in der Hektik immer, ob der nun gerade an seiner "Beweglichkeit" scheitert, oder ob das Spiel nur wieder nen Befehl verweigert!? Wenn ich nen Befehl gebe, dann soll der auch laufen. Sonst kann man gleich ne eigenständige Simulation ablaufen lassen. 
Und Beweglichkeit hat - darüber hinaus - nichts mit Reaktionsvermögen zu tun. 

Mal einen Befehl vergessen .. wenn es so selten und gut gemacht ist wie bei JA2, dann ist es okay.  Dort waren auch manche Söldner vergesslich und haben die Befehle vergessen. Aber man bekam entsprechendes Feedback und hatte aufgrund des Rundenmodus auch genug Zeit und Übersicht darauf angemessen zu reagieren. Außerdem war es sehr selten.

Wenn ich jetzt bei "BiA" ne Masse an Befehlen verknüpfe und mein Plan ganz toll ausgearbeitet ist und DANN nur einer versagt, dann kann ich den ganzen Plan in die Tonne treten und hab mir Ewigkeiten umsonst einen abgefummelt. 

Ne, da setze ich lieber Reihe um Reihe, bekomme sofort, eindeutig und übersichtlich Feedback.


----------



## Morathi (7. Februar 2012)

Tjoa, ich hab mir mal wieder Jagged Alliance 2 geladen (GoG.com FTW!!!) und 1.13 draufgehauen. Ist immernoch besser als jedes remake und wird es vermutlich auch immer bleiben. Ich habe allerdings unterschätzt wie verdammt schwer das Spiel war, und mit 1.13 ist. Nahe an der Frustration...ich musste aber natürlich auf expert anfangen, is klar -.-


----------



## Mothman (7. Februar 2012)

Auf Experte ist mir das - ehrlich gesagt - auch zu schwer gewesen.^^

Ich hab das Problem, dass ich schon die Steam-Version von JA2, die alte Retail-Version UND die GOG.com-Version ausprobiert habe .. und alle stürzen nach einer Weil ab. Wenn man so zirka 2/3 der Insel erobert hat, wird es kritisch und zerschießt mir schon mal komplett den Spielstand. Irgendwie mag mein neuer Rechner JA2 nicht mehr.


----------



## keihigh (7. Februar 2012)

Lahay schrieb:


> Mir hat die Demo schon mal Spaß gemacht.
> Ist aber eine ganz schöne Umstellung zu den alten Spielen.
> Bin am Anfang gar nicht klargekommen.
> Aber dieses Video bei YouTube hat mir sehr geholfen:
> Let's Play Jagged Alliance: Back in Action -DEMO- #4 [Deutsch] - Demoeinsatz wir kommen! - YouTube


 
SUPER!! aber da sieht man mal wie bekloppt die PUPLISHING abteilung von dennen ist...dieses game wird aber nicht einen einzigen neuen KUNDEN werben,nach so eine BULLSHIT demo..hallooo??? da brauch man schon ein YOU TUBE video um überhaupt zu verstehn wie das game zu spielen ist???
Aber danke, da ich vom 2 sekunden spielmodus die schnauze voll hab, egal was ich mach, alle sind sofort tod, deckung gibt es nicht die ballern durch alles durch...Meine fresse soviel dummheit nach 20 jahren???EINSTAMPFEN und vergessen, so eine miese Presentation ist ein schlag ins gesicht,nicht mehr net weniger..ich mach ne wette das die meisten in dem TEAM jünger sind als das erste JA,, kann doch gar nicht anderst sein...
mal im ernst ich könnt ein BUCh über die unfähigkeit der Branche schreiben,es ist so UNGLAUBLICH!!!


----------



## Adariel (7. Februar 2012)

Ich hab nichts anderes erwartet, was ich in den Videos gesehen habe hat mir schon gereicht (spielerisch aber vor allem grafisch).

Und dabei hab ich früher J.A. geliebt...Zeiten ändern sich.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Februar 2012)

Mothman, diese Problematik mit dem nicht ausführen können von Befehlen  bzw. die kaum wahrnehmbare Rückmeldung habe ich auch nicht verteidigt.
Und auch wenn dafür Beweglichkeit(falls es dieses Attribut ist)  vielleicht nicht so nachvollziehbar sein mag, ist die Grundidee einer  Reaktionszeit die von der Fähigkeit des Söldners abhängig ist meiner Meinung nach trotzdem gut.

Mir war die Demo eigentlich zu einfach, ich habe aber auch nur einmal  einen Frontalangriff probiert. Beim zweiten Versuch habe ich dann die  relativ weit links unten gelegene Stellung von der rechten Flanke aus  angegriffen und bin danach weiter im Uhrzeigersinn vorgegangen.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Februar 2012)

Es ist schon unglaublich, wie man ein Remake derart verhauen kann. Man könnte ja wenigstens erwarten, dass der Titel präsentationstechnisch auf dem Niveau von JA 2 ist, aber die haben es doch tatsächlich geschafft, die kaum vorhandene Story bzw. Zwischensequenzen noch mehr zu kürzen! Bin ich der einzige, der sich hier fragt, ob statt menschlicher Entwickler ein Rudel Schimpansen das Spiel programmiert hat? Sorry, wenn ich zu so harten Vergleichen greife, aber JA 2 ist ein Klassiker der Spielegeschichte und das Spiel hier ist einfach Müll, der es nicht verdient hat, den Namen dieses großartigen Titels zu tragen! Punkt.


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Februar 2012)

Ich denke ein großes Problem dieses Spiels ist der Name - würde es nicht Jagged Alliance müsste es sich auch nicht mit dem "Vorgänger" messen sondern könnte sich auf eigene Stärken (soweit vorhanden) verlassen. Das macht das Spiel an sich zwar nicht besser, wohl aber die Rezeption der Community. Andererseits ist der Name natürlich der Grund warum das Spiel überhaupt gemacht wurde und schon allein die Marke Jagged Alliance wird die Verkaufszahlen deutlich ankurbeln, auch wenn die eigentliche Haupt-Zielgruppe, nämlich JA2 Spieler, doch sehr gespalten auf das Spiel reagiert und größtenteils alles andere als Spaß damit hat.


----------



## Lahay (7. Februar 2012)

So, jetzt endlich geschafft, alle abgeknallt und keinen Mann verloren.
Das muss mir erst mal jemand nachmachen.


----------



## Mothman (7. Februar 2012)

Lahay schrieb:


> Das muss mir erst mal jemand nachmachen.


Ich glaub darauf hat niemand Lust.


----------



## Lahay (7. Februar 2012)

Ja Mothman, die Entwickler hätten auch das alte Jagged Alliance weiter entwickeln können. Mit diesem genialen Spielkonzept. 
Aber diese ganzen Spielekonsolen, da kann man so was nicht mehr verkaufen.
So super das Spiel auch war, aber Spielekonsolen kosten PC Spielern eine Menge Freude.
Schon alleine die Bedienung von Jagged Alliance Back in Action (Demo) lässt schon auf Konsolenprogrammierung schließen.
Und was kann man für eine super Spielerfahrung haben, wenn man einen vernünftigen PC hat. PC Spiele-Magazine vergessen allzu oft, dass sie PC-Magazine sind. Spielkonsolen und ihre baulich beschränke Unzugänglichkeiten, viele andere abschrägt. 
Meine Grafikkarte kostet mehr als eine Spielkonsole. PC Magazine möchten bitte immer daran denken!


----------



## Peter Bathge (8. Februar 2012)

Lahay schrieb:


> Schon alleine die Bedienung von Jagged Alliance Back in Action (Demo) lässt schon auf Konsolenprogrammierung schließen.


 
Da bringst du jetzt aber etwas durcheinander. Die Steuerung von Back in Action ist einfach nur unkomfortabel und hakelig - das hat überhaupt nichts mit Konsolen zu tun. Ich möchte mal den Menschen sehen, der das Spiel mit einem Gamepad bedient ... ^^


----------



## Totalverweigerung (9. Februar 2012)

"Motivierende Söldnerverbesserung"

moin!

dascha ma nen schlechter scherz, nie den vorgänger gezockt? die für eure test-redaktion scheinbar nich weiter erwähnenswerte tatsache, daß man keinen eigenen charakter mittels lustigem fragebogen erstellen kann, fällt ja lustigerweise gleich komplett unter den tisch. 

oder war niemandem aus eurer textschmiede bekannt, daß es sowas im vorgänger gab?
der test is ja mal wirklich unterste kanone, hat wer in der redaktion kreide zum futtern ausgeteilt?

jetzt basteln die das schon 1:1 nach und vergessen witz, charme und melone mitzuexportieren. ne herbe enttäuschung für fans wie mich. die charaktererschaffung und entwicklung im spiel war DIE motivierende triebfeder. angeworbene profi- oder redneck-billig-sölder waren doch nur zum abrunden einer möglichst vielseitigen truppe gedacht.

daher auch der hohe wiederspielwert - je nach charakter boten sich auch andere vorgehensweisen an, jetzt kannste dich dank der verringerten schwierigkeitsgrades und des fehlenden blickfeldes einfach durch die reihen metzeln. ein taktisch anspruchsvolles strategiespiel isses also auch nich mehr - was bleibt denn jetzt noch?

für fans für mich einfach unspielbar. die demo is ja draußen, macht euch selbst nen bild.

eurer test hier is nich viel mehr wie nen schlechter witz, vieleicht bewahrt dieser text ja noch andere alt-fans vor nem unnötigen fehlkauf. 

crusader kings 2 is das beste beispiel wie man aus nem ziemlich guten alten titel noch mehr rausholt, so handhaben profis re-makes. hut ab vor paradox, die habens einfach drauf!

greetz
t


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. Februar 2012)

Totalverweigerung schrieb:


> "Motivierende Söldnerverbesserung"
> 
> moin!
> 
> ...



Schau mal auf Seite 2 unter "Fehlende Original-Inhalte". Ich zitiere:
"Zu Spielbeginn habt ihr keine Möglichkeit, einen eigenen Söldner zu erstellen."



> eurer test hier is nich viel mehr wie nen schlechter witz



Warum? Weil du geglaubt hast, dass wir den von dir beanspruchten Kritikpunkt nicht im Text erwähnt haben? Ist der Test doof, weil du nicht genau genug lesen kannst?


----------



## Totalverweigerung (10. Februar 2012)

danke für den hinweis, das hab ich doch glatt überlesen...
wenn man ihn komplett liest is euer test sogar recht ordentlich, mit der wertung vieleicht noch etwas verhalten aber watt solls.

asche über mein haupt, weitermachen!

greetz
c


----------



## Berasedi (13. Februar 2012)

Also ich kann nur sagen, ich hätte euren Beitrag wirklich früher lesen sollen...

Ich hab so lange auf etwas wie ähnliches JA2 gewartet, da ich Spieltechnisch seit Jahren auf dem trockenen liege und hab mich so gefreut, als ich das Game endlich hatte. 
Doch nach nicht mal 1Std. Spielzeit war meine Enttäuschung so Immens, ich kann es gar nicht in Worte fassen.
Ich werde mich zwar wohl einmal durchquälen, denn Spielbar ist Back in Action tatsächlich, aber dann landet es genau wie Brigade E5 usw. in der Mottenkiste.

Leider, leider, leider nur eine schlecht aufgewärmte Kopie, mit großem Mangel an kreativität und Sinn für Spieltiefe und Spielfreude.
Irgendwelche "neuen" Features reinzuzwängen reicht in diesem Fall nun mal nicht.
In der Schule wär das ne 3 Minus, bei ner bösen Lehrerin sogar ne 4 mit Bemerkung: "Nur knapp ausreichend"

Ich rate jedem sich das Game 1-2 Jahren in ner Spielezeitschrift oder im 10Euro Regal zu kaufen und nicht fast 40Euro auszugeben, denn das ist es nicht wirklich Wert, wenn man das gleiche auch mit JA2 hat und es, obwhol uralt, doch besser ist. 
Es sei denn ihr wollt der Entwicklerfirma helfen, vielleicht kommen sie ja doch noch drauf einen wirklich echten Nachfolger zu machen.

_(Vielleicht dann endlich mal mit neuer Story(einfach mal nen anderen Diktator killen!, und die blöde Kleiderfabrik endlich schließen, die Kinder von Alma sind doch eh schon mindestens 18-20 mittlerweile und viel zu alt!), guter Grafik und Sprachdateien(wieso können eigentlich alle in Arulco plötzlich perfekt deutsch??? XD), dem alten Witz, nem eigenem Söldner(der durch sinnlose Psychotests seine Grundfähigkeiten erhält XD), einem Invetarsystem das auch Sinn macht, Spieltiefe(ich will Kisten aufbrechen und den enttäuschten Ivan sagen hören "Leer!" oder "Das ist bestimmt für mich"), Eine Spielwelt in der man so gut wie alles in die Luft jagen kann, Wände und Leitplanken die keine Unüberwindbaren hindernisse darstellen XD, Waffen die man mit Klebeband und Sekundenkleber in tödliche Killer-Sniper-Gewere verwandeln kann, und so weiter.)_


*Ich muss wirklich sagen, ich fühle mich diesmal wirklich ein bisschen, als hätte man mich betrogen. 
Das Cover verspricht ein "Original" Jagged Alliance und im Prinzip hab ich eine mittelmäßige Kopie der Vorgänger, mit neuer Grafik(das ist wenigstens Positiv...) und mittelmäßigem Taktik- und schlechtem Inventar und Storyboard-Design.* Von der Spieltiefe ganz zu schweigen.

Das müssen die Entwickler jetzt halt hinnehmen, das sich bestimmt 80% der JA-Fans etwas veräppelt vorkommen. Wenn man den Titel so wählt, erzwingt man ja den Vergleich mit den Klassikern. Hätten sie es einfach "Arulco-Assault" oder "Pause and Attack" genannt und den Schriftzug anders gestaltet, wäre der Vergleich nicht so niederschmetternd. Man wollte halt durch den JA-Aufhänger Kunden gewinnen, sonst war da nämlich gar kein Anspruch dem Original zu genügen. Denn den Anspruch ein *"neues"* JA zu sein, erfüllt dieser Titel nicht mal zu 30%. Auch wenn man das Spiel recht angenehm spielen kann, neu ist daran nur das Plan and Go und die Verschlechterung der meisten wichtigen Spielinhalte.

Also, wenn ich Entwickler, Programmierer oder Grafkidesigner wäre und mir würde die Kritk um die Ohren fliegen, nachdem ich mich Monatelang für son ein Game aufgeopfert habe. Ich würde mich schämen und echt die Berufswahl in Frage stellen.
Ich finde man sollte auf seine Arbeit Stolz sein können, wie ein Buchautor für sein Buch etc., und das auch gerne zeigen, aber nicht wenn man eh schon einen sehr guten Klassiker wie Jagged Alliance 2 als Vorlage hat und dann tatsächlich es schafft die lustigsten und interessantesten Features einfach wegzulassen oder vergisst und übersieht. *Mir hätte ein grafisch aufgepepptes JA2 mit neuer Story viel besser gefallen. Da hätten sie nicht mal viel neues Entwicklen müssen.*

Ich kann ein paar Tage nach Release alles nur Bestätigen, was in dem Test steht und eigentlich sogar noch um einiges Erweitern.
Das mach ich lieber nicht, sonst könnte ich sicher 4 Seiten mit Mängeln und kleinen Unzulänglichkeiten auflisten.
Sachen die nun mal Essentiell für JA sind fehlen einfach oder wurden schlecht und schludrig umgesetzt.
Ich frag mich immer wieder, warum den Beta-Testern sowas nicht auffällt. Wenn die mir sowas zum Testen vorgelegt hätten, wär die Mängelliste sicher über 3-4 DINA4 Seiten ausgefallen.

Zeigt halt nur wieder, das es manche Entwicklerfirmen nicht schaffen den Spielern auf die Finger zu schauen. 
*Wenn sie schon sowas mit großem Aufwand produzieren, dann sollen sie einfach die potentiellen Spieler fragen, wenn sie es einfach nicht besser wissen. Es hätte eine einfache Umfrage oder ein Forum zum posten genügt. Titel: "Ein neues Jagged Alliance, was soll es beinhalten?"*

Es fällt nicht nur mir auf, das solche Projekte, oft leider von osteuropäischen Entwicklerfirmen, seit Jahren nicht funktionieren, Egal in welchem Genre. Irgendwelche Entwicklergesellschaften kaufen Markennamen auf und versuchen meist kläglich diese Nachzuahmen oder "Neu" zu Vermarkten. 
Niemand möchte halbfertige Games oder Geldesel für unkreative und unmotivierte Programmierfabriken sein. Nur weil die immer wieder neue nichtssagende Namen haben fällt man wieder darauf rein.

Nach so vielen herben Enttäuschungen weiß man schon gar nicht mehr was man sich kaufen soll. Der Singleplayer Markt ist so dermaßen überlaufen mit oft sehr mittelmäßigen oder schlechten Titeln, man muss ja schon die mainstream Blockbuster Games spielen, da die wirklich noch was hermachen. 

Ich denke dieses industrielle Spielentwickeln schadet den meisten Genres. Da muss es entweder der totale Megablockbuster Titel sein, der mit Millionenaufwand entwickelt wird oder schon wirklich ein Glückstreffer sein, so wie League of Legends oder ähnliches, die eigentlich klein gedacht waren, aber voll Einschlagen und erfolgreich werden.

Man möchte wirklich manchmal den Entwicklern oder deren unfähigen Management einen 10Seitigen Fehler und Mängelbericht schreiben und das Game gleich mit dazupacken.
Man möchte ihnen wirklich mal den ganzen Frust, den man seit Jahren mit jedem neuem halbfertigen oder mies kopiertem Spiel, aufgestaut hat auf den Tisch knallen und sagen: "Bringt sowas nicht auf den Markt...Niemand will halbfertige, mies programmierte oder schlecht durchdachte Spiele haben!" (Und schon gar nicht, wenn man so viel Geld dafür ausgeben muss!) 

Wir Spieler investieren so viel Zeit und Geld in diese Leute und ihre Firmen, man sollte einfach erwarten können, das sie sich wenigstens ein paar Gedanken machen und etwas vernünftiges anbieten. 
Wär ja fast so, als wenn ich zum Fleischer gehe und 500g Rindersteak kaufe und davon ausgehe das ich das auch bekommen habe, der mir aber 3 Tage altes Schweinesteak verkauft mit der Begründung: "Ist doch auch Steak, und dazu sogar noch ein Knallerpreis! Ich habs doch auch schön dick geschnitten und gefärbt, das es wie Rind aussieht. Steht doch auch auf dem Schild "Steak Rinder-Art, Dick geschnitten". Jetzt stellen sie sich blos nicht so an...Also Ich hab mir Mühe gegeben, jetzt kaufen sie den mist endlich, sonst verkaufe ich ganz sicher bald kein Steak mehr." 
Also, bei dem Metzger würd ich einmal und nie wieder was kaufen...


So genug abgefrustet...XD


----------



## kornhill (15. Februar 2012)

@Berasedi:

Ich hab dein Text gern gelesen. Du hast geschrieben:

"Es fällt nicht nur mir auf, das solche Projekte, oft leider von osteuropäischen Entwicklerfirmen, seit Jahren nicht funktionieren, Egal in welchem Genre."

--> Ich sag es dir nur ungern. Aber in diesem Fall ist Osteuropa "Deutschland".

(Edit: "oft" ist nicht "immer" wurde mir gesagt  Wollte nur drauf Hinweisen das solche Verbrechen auch in Deutschland passieren. Wie in diesem Fall!)


----------

